# For those who like the AF Thunderbirds...



## Stephanie Logan (May 29, 2010)

So after four years of hard work and endurance, Brock Logan graduated with Academic and Athletic honors (20th and 2nd, respectively) in his class of 1001 Air Force Academy cadets.

On Tuesday night the members of his squadron were commissioned as 2nd Lieutenants; Fred administered the oath, and Fred's dad, a WWII veteran who lost his leg in France in 1945, pinned on Brock's shoulderboards. The man in the photo is Fred's brother Tom, a '77 grad. Then there are Brock and his siblings, and Ann, ****'s wife.












On graduation day, the Thunderbirds executed their traditional flyover as the class of 2010 was dismissed, and then they continued with a 45-minute performance that is thrilling to watch and makes one so proud to be part of this great country. I tried to get a few short videos of some of the maneuvers.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 29, 2010)

Stephanie: You must be so proud! What a wonderful day in your lives.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 29, 2010)

Is that you in the black pants? You are beautiful and you have a very handsome family. I enjoyed the picture of the grandfather in the wheelchair. So much better to see a picture then just read your email. What a proud day for you!


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2010)

I read this to my husband as he walked into the bedroom and his comment was "Wow that's very impressive". I think so too. You must be a very proud mom. Congratulations to you and your son on a job well done. I love the videos thanks for sharing this wonderful event in your lives with us.


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2010)

Congratulations Stephanie! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## dmmj (May 29, 2010)

I think what makes the thundrebirds shows so exciting is those pilots have an extreme love of flying.


----------



## jackrat (May 30, 2010)

You must be proud! What an accomplishment. Fine looking family you have Steph.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

Your taxpayer dollars at work! Every one of those grads received the equivalent of a $350,000 education, and now they will pay you back by serving 10 years if they become a pilot, 5 years for other career fields.

It's a very fulfilling and challenging career...Fred loved being an Air Force pilot and I totally enjoyed travelling around with him. I hope Brock achieves his dream of flying jets and then I will pray like crazy for him to come home safe when it's his turn to deploy.


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2010)

Stephanie, You must be so proud!! Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures with us!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, Isa.

We are proud. Brock has always been a hard worker and puts in late nights studying and long hours training for his triathlons.

This June we'll be having a niece begin her basic cadet training for the USAFA class of 2015!


----------

